# any body wanna go this week



## bullardsls1 (Jun 22, 2010)

looking for someone who might wanna go one day this week booked up for the weekend but during the week everything is  slow all i ask is help on gas


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 22, 2010)

we're goin tommorrow night..   Ya'll ought to come out and play.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 22, 2010)

where at i would love 2 the only thing it would be better if i had one more in the boat i will talk to my wife after she gets off work she might wanna go


----------



## SULLI (Jun 22, 2010)

oconee


----------



## Michael (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm game for Oconee tomorrow


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 22, 2010)

i would have to go get my boat that is is summerville ga at my mom and dads house thats a good lil drive to summerville is 1.5 hours then from summerville to oconee is what 3 hours prob 2.5 the only way i could make that would jump in someones with them and help  them out on gas . sorry guys i was talking about lake weiss or something close to mom and dads


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 23, 2010)

You in Michael?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 23, 2010)

bullardsls1 said:


> i would have to go get my boat that is is summerville ga at my mom and dads house thats a good lil drive to summerville is 1.5 hours then from summerville to oconee is what 3 hours prob 2.5 the only way i could make that would jump in someones with them and help  them out on gas . sorry guys i was talking about lake weiss or something close to mom and dads



Man ya gotta keep the boat at your house!  Cant never tell when the time come about.


----------



## River Rat 69 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Bow fishin this week*

Man I wish you were in middle GA I am dieing to try to get into this. I've done it once in florida for rays and it was a blast. Good Luck Guys!


----------



## Michael (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm in, but in the 25 yrs I've lived in Hancock Co. I've never been able to find clear water on Oconee. I"ve been told it's there, just don't know where.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 23, 2010)

ten four, I know whatchya mean. if you want we can meet at long shoals, its closer for both of us. Then you can trailor to where ever you want. Sound good?


----------



## Michael (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## GT Whitetail (Jun 23, 2010)

I wouldn't mind joining in if there is still a spot.. I can go thurs or Fri..


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 23, 2010)

*middle ga*



River Rat 69 said:


> Man I wish you were in middle GA I am dieing to try to get into this. I've done it once in florida for rays and it was a blast. Good Luck Guys!



how far of a drive for u is westpoint . thats about an hour from my new house . oh and breaking wings its hard to keep my boat at my new house. it want fit in my garage and they have a strict rule about boats in the yard or driveway in my subdivison  . i am a country boy born and raised in the sticks and i just moved here last summer  due to work and the wifes school  got to deal with it for now lol


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 24, 2010)

bullardsls1 said:


> how far of a drive for u is westpoint . thats about an hour from my new house . oh and breaking wings its hard to keep my boat at my new house. it want fit in my garage and they have a strict rule about boats in the yard or driveway in my subdivison  . i am a country boy born and raised in the sticks and i just moved here last summer  due to work and the wifes school  got to deal with it for now lol



I gotchya! Some of those neighborhood rules can be kida off the wall.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah i am gonna take gt whitetail out on the boat tonight maybe we will do good dont no for sure if we gonna hit guntersville or weiss  . guntersville might be out of the question due to the tournys coming up this weekend


----------



## rob keck (Jun 24, 2010)

bullardsls1 i have a place on lake weiss anytime you want to go let me know ,i would love to go i sold my boat to buy another one well it didnt pan out so i am still looking.but i dont mind helping out on the gas .


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 24, 2010)

i hit weiss alot  but my spots are getting burnt out. looking for new ground how well u no the lake


----------



## onebigbyrd (Jun 27, 2010)

I've never gone but I'd be in for going if the offer still stands


----------



## andersonj05 (Jun 28, 2010)

I want to go bad man but i don't think i would be any good i have only shot a bow once or twice. You think maybe i could go sometime?!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 29, 2010)

andersonj05 said:


> I want to go bad man but i don't think i would be any good i have only shot a bow once or twice. You think maybe i could go sometime?!



ok for everyone that dont no . andersonj05  i took him  for his first time and put the smack down shot prob 20 his first night . he won't be going back lol . sorry guys the skiffs has skipped his las log for a while . she is in the body shop as we speak give me 2 weeks .


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 2, 2010)

bullardsls1 said:


> ok for everyone that dont no . andersonj05  i took him  for his first time and put the smack down shot prob 20 his first night . he won't be going back lol . sorry guys the skiffs has skipped his las log for a while . she is in the body shop as we speak give me 2 weeks .



you sure it was his first time?


----------



## rob keck (Jul 3, 2010)

i know that lake very well ,,,let me know when you get your boat back together and we will go and i will take care of the gas...no problem..


----------

